# Rear Wheel Knocking (Rumbling Noise)



## vadhert (Sep 3, 2003)

HI, I have a 94 318 IS Coupe. Up until about a month ago, I started getting a knocking noise whilst driving over sppeed humps and dodgy roads. If I kick the wheel then the wheel knocks causing the noise as well as movement. I looked on the Internet and found a common cause is the Rear Shock Mounts (RSM's) but after changing the noise still carries on. Over time its started to rumble as well as knock, Is it a wheel bearing? Is it the hub? Anyone here had this problem before?? Any help appreciated before I go to BMW and end up speding some serious money £$£$£ just to diagnose the problem. Thanks


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

vadhert said:


> HI, I have a 94 318 IS Coupe. Up until about a month ago, I started getting a knocking noise whilst driving over sppeed humps and dodgy roads. If I kick the wheel then the wheel knocks causing the noise as well as movement. I looked on the Internet and found a common cause is the Rear Shock Mounts (RSM's) but after changing the noise still carries on. Over time its started to rumble as well as knock, Is it a wheel bearing? Is it the hub? Anyone here had this problem before?? Any help appreciated before I go to BMW and end up speding some serious money £$£$£ just to diagnose the problem. Thanks


A rumble that increases in intensity with speed is a good indication of bad wheel bearings, but that might not be your only problem.


----------

